# Sawstop Fence warp/issue



## pctechmgr (Sep 17, 2012)

For the past few times I've used my Sawstop, I wasn't getting good square cuts. I checked to make sure the blade was square, measured, checked alignment etc. I finally discovered that the laminated wood on either side of the fence was coming undone. The glue was failing and the result was warping of the fence face. Both sides.

Let me be the first to say this Saw is awesome. Love it in every way. But I don't believe the fence should fail in this manner. I'm sharing this so that other Lumberjocks can take note in case they also have a Sawstop as this can lead to a very dangerous situation.

I've had the saw for two years give or take. I'll be calling Sawstop tomorrow to see if they can help me out.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Sawstop's CS is so awesome it's hard to believe they won't solve your problem, but keep us posted just the same.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

How come nobody contacts the vendor first about a problem, before going public?

Am I the only one who still does?


----------



## pctechmgr (Sep 17, 2012)

Let me be clear that I have yet to contact the vendor. I will be doing that after they open today to take my call. I posted this not to 'bad mouth' the vendor but to instead raise awareness that the issue may arise and could be dangerous.

To be more clear, my sawstop tablesaw is awesome! I couldn't ask for anything more from a tablesaw and it's safety features are unmatched.


----------



## HarveyM (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for posting this, Joel. As a new owner of a PCS it's something I'll keep in the back of my mind, but it doesn't really affect my appreciation of the tool.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Is your shop in a basement? you could be getting issues due to humitidty? Could just be failing glue. I've got the ICS and I'm considering changing to this fence

http://vsctools.com/

Not because I'm dissatisfied with my current one, but the possibilities of the 80/20, it unreall.


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the post. I have the sawstop on my wish list and appreciate the notice of potential problems. Please advise us of the resolution.


----------



## pctechmgr (Sep 17, 2012)

Great News! I called Sawstop this morning. Within 3 minutes describing the issue they immediately offered to replace the fence faces and ship them to me free! I didn't even have to ask for a replacement or plead my case.

Sawstop Rocks!


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Glad to hear that your problem was resolved so quickly. Sawstop is a great company to work with.

I finally got down to my basement shop to check my fence and is is in perfect condition after two years. I do not actively try to heat the shop and it is currently at 60 degrees. It doesn't get much above 65 in the summer. I humidify the house in winter and dehumidify in summer, but the basement is on its own. Still the fence is fine, even though, as you show in your pictures, the bottom edge is unfinished.

Hopefully your problem was caused by a bad piece of plywood and not by some issue like high humidity and you will get years of service out of your fence.

So….. this begs the question(s): Should the bottom edge of raw plywood have some sort of finish to seal it? How are other fences constructed?


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

> Great News! I called Sawstop this morning. Within 3 minutes describing the issue they immediately offered to replace the fence faces and ship them to me free! I didn t even have to ask for a replacement or plead my case.
> 
> Sawstop Rocks!
> 
> - Joel Shappell


I figured they take care of you and after 2 years.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I am very surprised that they faced the fence with ply. Most fences are faced with that white plastic stuff which would eliminate that delaminating issue.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

I just encountered the same issue with my SawStop and I'm glad you posted so I know I'm not the only one. They haven't replied to my service request submission on their website (2 days ago) so I'll have to try giving them a call.

Thanks for the post.


----------

